
Ask HN: How to deal with online harassment/defamation with my employer? - BCorpThrowaway
My ex-girlfriend who (I thought) I was still friends with has been making out of context defamatory posts about me on various incel subreddits. I&#x27;m a fairly high-ranking employee at a big corporation. When I confronted her about this, she threatened to post the same content to my employer&#x27;s social media channels, along with a made up story about how I subjected her to sexual and emotional abuse. Her stated goal was to get me fired from my job. I took screenshots where she discusses her plan.<p>Although it has been a year since we were last together, she initiated not one, but two relationships with me. She wanted to get back together even though I was already in another relationship, which she insisted I end, because of &quot;how pure&quot; our first relationship was (there were no allegations of abuse). I never treated her with anything but the utmost respect. I have lots of old texts to back this up.<p>Is a restraining order a good way to proceed in this situation? I used to live in another state, but I recently moved here for this job. Would the order prevent her from contacting my employer across state lines? I am assuming her other online harassment is a lost cause.
======
ToFab123
I would go to my boss, show him the posts and inform him about her threads. I
will assume that he will take your side and that he will ignore her posts if
there are no merrits to her claims. By being proactive you will take the heat
out of her actions.

~~~
ta0987
If the boss doesn't know about it yet this could make things worse. Because
now OP is dragging the boss into OP's personal life, not OP's ex, which makes
OP look bad.

------
sigmaprimus
I would definitely file a complaint with your local police, if for no other
reason than to have it on record. Chances are they wont be able to do much to
stop it, but if she persists you may be able to persue civil action to recoup
any lost wages and or damages resulting from her online harassment.

------
gt2
I would consult an attorney to get a serious letter sent to her, and at the
same time have them advise of other recommendations.

